# Broken toilet, due to an auger?



## drainer (Apr 4, 2011)

These photos are were taken of a toilet that was broken after a toilet auger was used to check for blockages. Is it possible that the auger did this damage or was it cracked prior to snaking? There was a lot of silicone used at the base and a trail of clean water coming from the toilet upon arrival. It was stated that this water was from an overflow from the plugged line. 
I have my opinions and have specialized in drainage for over 20 years. Just looking for other opinions to show my client. Just want honest opinoins whether I agree or not, I will present this link to my client.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

drainer said:


> These photos are were taken of a toilet that was broken after a toilet auger was used to check for blockages. Is it possible that the auger did this damage or was it cracked prior to snaking? There was a lot of silicone used at the base and a trail of clean water coming from the toilet upon arrival. It was stated that this water was from an overflow from the plugged line.
> I have my opinions and have specialized in drainage for over 20 years. Just looking for other opinions to show my client. Just want honest opinoins weather I agree or not, I will present this link to my client.
> Thanks for your time.



What photo's?


Hello! Introduction Requested
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

These would be the pics but It will take me at least to the intro is done to formulate an opinion....


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

That's that new toilet with the access to the drain so you don't have to use an auger. Cool....:jester:

Need to introduce yourself if you want help.. or answers to the trap door.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have an answer just waiting to be unleashed. 








Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

One thing for sure, ____ __________ and _______ should be ___ _______ ___ it.

Along with __________ and fresh ___________ walk _________ tomorrow. Should _________ Janice___________to know about the _________.


__________consulting ______ ____ ____ with _____ _____ no?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The toilet is broke, did it have that big hole in it before you augered it?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> The toilet is broke, did it have that big hole in it before you augered it?


Dude, that's funny! You are how climbing up the coveted 422 ladder of snarkiness.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

whas da problm? breid................:rockon:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

umm .. dude that toilet will not work .. It has a hole in it .. call a plumber and he'll fix yea right up with a nice shinny new one .. Ohhh and more fiber in your diet will help with the clogging issue...



Lifer...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Lifer said:


> umm .. dude that toilet will not work .. It has a hole in it .. call a plumber and he'll fix yea right up with a nice shinny new one .. Ohhh and more fiber in your diet will help with the clogging issue...
> 
> 
> 
> Lifer...


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


You know people spend hours on the phone, hours to the hardware store, trying to fix crap like this... Why is it so hard for someone to skip the process of analyzing the damn thing and just replace it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

drainer said:


> These photos are were taken of a toilet that was broken after a toilet auger was used to check for blockages. Is it possible that the auger did this damage or was it cracked prior to snaking? There was a lot of silicone used at the base and a trail of clean water coming from the toilet upon arrival. It was stated that this water was from an overflow from the plugged line.
> I have my opinions and have specialized in drainage for over 20 years. Just looking for other opinions to show my client. Just want honest opinoins whether I agree or not, I will present this link to my client.
> Thanks for your time.


 
Wonder how it went with his client, yet another reason to post an intro.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

:laughing:


easttexasplumb said:


> Wonder how it went with his client, yet another reason to post an intro.


:laughing:

Mr. Jones, after much research and deliberation between my colleagues (some of whom live in different countries and have different point of view on the subject , it seems as though the problem has something to do with *a big hole in the bowl *. Although some of my colleagues disagree, I recommend we use some construction adhesive to close the *big hole at the bottom of your toilet*


----------



## poptop (Mar 17, 2011)

one things for sure if you did that with an auger you should never attempt to auger a toilet ever again. however if i had to guess i'd say someone was rodding the sewer and somehow came up thru the toilet with the rod. is this a duplex building or something.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Problem with the mold during casting made the china rather thin in that location of the bowl. 

Or not.


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

*w/c*

dont look like an auger did that unless it was used like a hammer


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Duct tape does wonders


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

While I was living in An apt , my roommate would flush q-tips down the crapper . It would clog regular like and the landlord kept calling a plumber. One day he must have has enough of us and his q-tips cuz lone and behold when he was finished angering it ....A large hole was there. He tried to tell me it was our fault , faulty toilet and all ..... Till I told him what I did for a living . 


Lifer


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

that hole was made by a sewer cable not an auger..... came up in the bottom of it..... should of had a helper listen for the cable to hit it and signal him to stop


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a direct drain water closet. Just keep the toilet lid shut you won't get a whiff of the sewer gases, but it is recommended that you flip the lit cigarette butt between your legs while sitting on it every so often to insure clear passage of the C***. Intro man they mean business!!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

markb said:


> :laughing:
> :laughing:
> 
> Mr. Jones, after much research and deliberation between my colleagues (some of whom live in different countries and have different point of view on the subject , it seems as though the problem has something to do with *a big hole in the bowl *. Although some of my colleagues disagree, I recommend we use some construction adhesive to close the *big hole at the bottom of your toilet*


Construction adhesive :laughing: thats classic:thumbup:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I ate a t-bone steak last weekend and on Monday I dropped a mother load that punched a hole just like that through my Kohler commode:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

suzie said:


> i ate a t-bone steak last weekend and on monday i dropped a mother load that punched a hole just like that through my kohler commode:laughing:


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

suzie said:


> I ate a t-bone steak last weekend and on Monday I dropped a mother load that punched a hole just like that through my Kohler commode:laughing:


WARNING: When expelling Large loads the use of chemical proof gloves is REQUIRED to prevent the splashing of other contaminants.


----------

